# I am ________________ taking the exam.



## maryannette (Sep 4, 2011)

... SO glad I'm not ...


----------



## Exengineer (Sep 4, 2011)

....never....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 4, 2011)

Currently harassing those who are studying for...


----------



## navyasw02 (Sep 5, 2011)

going to be sleeping while you are


----------



## Jacob_PE (Sep 5, 2011)

gonna be eating snickers bars while


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 5, 2011)

...purple monkey dishwasher...


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 5, 2011)

...asking myself why I spent so much energy...


----------



## BamaBino (Sep 5, 2011)

glad to be


----------



## Dleg (Sep 5, 2011)

I am wondering why people get so stressed about taking the exam. It was a piece of cake.

Or maybe I just don't remember how tough it was at the time now.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thankful that I am NOT


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 6, 2011)

..... glad I got a perfect score while.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 6, 2011)

drinking CABs while you are


----------



## csb (Sep 6, 2011)

...eternally thankful to NOT be...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2011)

...SO glad I passed and will not be...


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 6, 2011)

.....pissed at myself for not studying harder the first THREE F^%$#&amp; times I was ......


----------



## pbrme (Sep 6, 2011)

...playing poker, golfing and sacrificing carbonated barley water to the PE gods, all to the honor the chosen ones...


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 6, 2011)

...hoping to forget what it was like...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2011)

Merrimac said:


> ... SO glad I'm not ...






Major Highway said:


> absolutely not






Road Guy said:


> Thankful that I am NOT






csb said:


> ...eternally thankful to NOT be...






knight1fox3 said:


> ...SO glad I passed and will not be...






Ble_PE said:


> ...hoping to forget what it was like...


all of the above


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 6, 2011)

...drinking tonight just like I was that night after the day that I was....


----------



## envirotex (Sep 14, 2011)

...glad to say that I will be working and spending time with my family while you are...

Forgot what the family looked like while I was studying.


----------



## pbrme (Oct 23, 2012)

bump _"becuase it must..."_

...Working instead of...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 23, 2012)

unbelievably glad I'm not


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 23, 2012)

...grateful I am not...

...encouraging those that are...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 23, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Currently harassing those who are studying for...


this remains true


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 23, 2012)

blybrook PE said:


> ...grateful I am not...
> 
> ...encouraging those that are...


+1


----------



## envirotex (Oct 23, 2012)

envirotex said:


> ...glad to say that I will be working and spending time with my family while you are...
> 
> Forgot what the family looked like while I was studying.


This, again...but good luck to all of those who are taking the exam.


----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 24, 2012)

What exam? When is it?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2012)

^^^ Should I be studying?


----------

